# كتاب عن تلوث الماء



## احمد محمد هشام (12 مارس 2010)

http://www.4shared.com/account/file/239566365/3f941c39/__online.html?sId=daLqpQBEMSvVQCw0


----------



## safa aldin (12 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hs_chimie (12 مارس 2010)

merci beaucoup


----------



## العجمىى (12 مارس 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## saber86 (12 مارس 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## alsahrif (16 ديسمبر 2010)

thank u very much


----------



## mmn (17 ديسمبر 2010)

ممنون أخي العزيز ووفقك الله لفعل الخير ولكل عمل صالح يقربك له


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (18 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم مهندس احمد و جعل الله عطاياك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## شوق شوق (23 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مهندس عضوي (27 أبريل 2011)

الف شكرا ياباش مهندس احمد 
وجاري التحميل 
الله يجزيك خير


----------



## f2000 (2 مايو 2011)

May allah protect u


----------



## أحمد يحيى عوض (17 أكتوبر 2013)

مساء الخير يا بشمهندس احمد
اتمنى ان حضرتك تساعدنى للحصول على كتب فى تلوث المياه لان الفور شارد مش عاوز ينزل الكتب 

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## FML-21 (11 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## karimm155 (25 أغسطس 2015)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## safa aldin (17 أغسطس 2018)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

